# Visual Studio 2013 Error in Adding Service Reference



## dashang (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello, i created one project in visual studio 2013 and i had a .wsdl file , i added Service Reference using .wsdl file, after adding it generated binding tags and client tags automatically . But when i updated my service reference the tags became empty . I had copy of previous project too .

     So i checked in old project, binding tags were not empty and client tag also was not empty and also in folder of 'service reference' there are 2 files 'configuration.svcinfo' and 'configuration91.svcinfo' , they also had bindings defined.

      And i compared with latest project (updated wsdl) , client and binding tags were empty in web.config and there were no binding in 'configuration.svcinfo' and 'configuration91.svcinfo' .
        "BINDING SHOULD GET AUTO GENERATED , RIGHT NA?"

Solutions i tried:
1) unchecking 'Reuse option ' while adding service reference  (gives empty tags)
2) using svcutil   (fails to generate any file)


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2015)

are u using wsdl url while adding service reference ?
also what error in svcutil ?


----------

